# Hung gar vs. Choy li fut



## Tatsuya (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone who posted on my "Location" thread. I was just reading about Choy li fut kung fu and I like the sound of it, and there is a school for that right down the street from where I live. Citrus Heights is near Sacramento, by the way. It's in the same county.

Anyway, I wanted to ask - if anybody knows much about both Hung gar and Choy li fut - if there is much of a comparison between the two. I guess my question would be: being a martial artist interested in learning Hung gar, would Choy li fut be relatable in enough aspects to satisfy my learning desire?

I watched a few demonstrations and some of the movements appear similar, so I thought I'd ask. Thanks


----------



## clfsean (Dec 29, 2006)

Depending on who you ask, many considering them sister arts. There's been some speculation in some circles that Chan Heung studied an early version of Hung Kuen as a kid. 

They share many of the same techniques but after a while they differ greatly. Hung Ga employs (AFAIK & IMO) more direct force & brute strength overpowering techniques compared to CLF. Hung Ga uses low(er) stances & rooting to bring that strength & power to it's techniques. CLF uses more whipping energy for many of its strikes & prefers a faster, lighter style of footwork to Hung Ga. In CLF we tend to "carpet bomb" with strikes over running the opponent with strikes, while (again from my experience) Hung Ga tends look for the "one shot one kill".

Both are really good, solid, fight proven CMAs. It just depends on what you're after.


----------



## Tatsuya (Dec 29, 2006)

Based on what you've said here, it almost sounds like choy li fut may be the better choice for me. Thank you for your explanation.


----------



## HG1 (Dec 31, 2006)

clfsean said:


> They share many of the same techniques but after a while they differ greatly. Hung Ga employs (AFAIK & IMO) more direct force & brute strength overpowering techniques compared to CLF.


Basic technique starts with direct bashing & a heavy reliance on the conditioning of the bridge arm. Inter/Adv technique comes mainly from the five animals so techniques are far more subtle. One shared technique we use is the leopard fist or chop choi.   


clfsean said:


> Hung Ga uses low(er) stances & rooting to bring that strength & power to it's techniques. CLF uses more whipping energy for many of its strikes & prefers a faster, lighter style of footwork to Hung Ga.


Bing ging/whipping energy is found in our crane techniques.


clfsean said:


> In CLF we tend to "carpet bomb" with strikes over running the opponent with strikes, while (again from my experience) Hung Ga tends look for the "one shot one kill". Both are really good, solid, fight proven CMAs. It just depends on what you're after.


Establishing bridge control is the primary set up for most of Hung-Ga's techniques. This developed skill allows us to use full commited power movements with a high level of confidence.

As CLFSean has already stated, both are excellent fighting arts.


----------



## Tatsuya (Dec 31, 2006)

So, it is my understanding that choy li fut incorporates the five animals into their curriculum, and it seems like hung gar does the same. Is this so? The five animals are a group I'm very interested in learning and so, whichever of the two would offer a greater understanding and more involved learning of the five animals would be much more enticing to me.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 31, 2006)

HG1 said:


> Basic technique starts with direct bashing & a heavy reliance on the conditioning of the bridge arm. Inter/Adv technique comes mainly from the five animals so techniques are far more subtle. One shared technique we use is the leopard fist or chop choi.


 
Yeah I've seen vid & talked to people who play HG & they all do say the conditioning is a *****, buit well worth it. A deflection/bridge/block can be as bad a strike as a directed strike.



HG1 said:


> Bing ging/whipping energy is found in our crane techniques.


 
Wasn't aware of that but not suprised. I'm just not that familiar with HG's energy with strikes.



HG1 said:


> Establishing bridge control is the primary set up for most of Hung-Ga's techniques. This developed skill allows us to use full commited power movements with a high level of confidence.


 
Kiu Sao/Ping Choi eh?? 



HG1 said:


> As CLFSean has already stated, both are excellent fighting arts.


 
Indeed... Nam Pai Mo Seut Yat Ga...


----------



## clfsean (Dec 31, 2006)

Tatsuya said:


> So, it is my understanding that choy li fut incorporates the five animals into their curriculum, and it seems like hung gar does the same. Is this so? The five animals are a group I'm very interested in learning and so, whichever of the two would offer a greater understanding and more involved learning of the five animals would be much more enticing to me.


 
Yep... CLF & HG both use the 5 animals extensively. The "main straight punch" in CLF as named by HG1 is the chop choi or stabbing punch. It's done with a leopard paw fist shape. 

Both offer different takes on the 5 Animals. Both offer different sets & generally CLF has more sets than HG (nothing wrong with that, nothing at all), both approach the animals from their own perspective.


----------



## Tatsuya (Dec 31, 2006)

I see. Well thank you both for your input. I did find out that the school down the street from me is run by Tai Sifu Hubbard, who is a student of Grandmaster Doc Fai Wong of the Plum Blossom International Federation, so it seems like that would definitely be one of the best places for me to go for this. I guess hung gar can come at a later point in my life.


----------



## HG1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tatsuya said:


> So, it is my understanding that choy li fut incorporates the five animals into their curriculum, and it seems like hung gar does the same. Is this so?


Yes, as to what extent CLF uses five animals I don't know. CLFSean can give a more definite answer on this. 


Tatsuya said:


> The five animals are a group I'm very interested in learning and so, whichever of the two would offer a greater understanding and more involved learning of the five animals would be much more enticing to me.


That would depend more on the knowledge of the Sifu. 

Don't get too hung up on style vs. style - there's pros & cons to every art. You won't get unbiased answers anyway. :wink:


----------



## Tatsuya (Dec 31, 2006)

I know, I don't intend to restrict myself to only one style. I know that I can never learn everything there is to know, as there is always more to learn. Even the masters of martial arts will always still be students.


----------



## samson818 (Jan 1, 2007)

Can CLFSean or HG1 elucidate on how the animals are played in each of their systems?

How do they differ?
How are they alike?

Do the difference lie in the techniques or from a conceptual standpoint as well?


----------



## tomitchemi (Jan 1, 2007)

back to the question, while not getting 'caught up' in what animal
my experience with Choi Li Fut was to appreciate it as a training mechanism as taught to the foot soldier. Take it from the bone marrow washing on out. Seeing as how you are directly affiliated with Doc Fai Wong it is assuring to hear that it is ostensibly part of your standard curriculum. CLF will get you in shape for the next platitude. Im not a Hun Gar affecianado but as a Mok Gar person I have the full respect. Concentrate on your current training.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 1, 2007)

I spent the day at the hospital dealing with a 104 fever... 

I'll get back to you on the animals in a day or two when I feel more human than I do right now.


----------



## HG1 (Jan 3, 2007)

samson818 said:


> Can CLFSean or HG1 elucidate on how the animals are played in each of their systems?
> 
> How do they differ?
> How are they alike?
> ...


Interesting question, I think this will explain the 5 animals from the Hung-Ga perspective. http://www.yeeshungga.com/tradition/articles/5animal5element.html


----------

